# Wild Mushroom Certification Class



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Do any of you have any information on any current classes. I have a friend who wants to take this class, if it even still exists. The only things I have found are from 2016 and 2017. Are they still doing this or has it been chucked ?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Do any of you have any information on any current classes. I have a friend who wants to take this class, if it even still exists. The only things I have found are from 2016 and 2017. Are they still doing this or has it been chucked ?


The spring workshops and exams are over, but there should be some set up for fall sometime soon. Nothing for fall is posted yet.

*MAMI Workshops*
*Wild Mushroom Foraging Certification Programs*

http://www.midwestmycology.org/Workshops/Workshops.html


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Thank you, I will let her know !


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Petronius said:


> The spring workshops and exams are over, but there should be some set up for fall sometime soon. Nothing for fall is posted yet.
> You can send Chris Wright, Executive Director of Midwest American Mycological Information (MAMI) an email
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



I thought I read somewhere that this class does not apply to Morels. Is that true or do you still have to be Certified ?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I do not believe it applies to them jack. It did and I believe they reversed it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I thought I read somewhere that this class does not apply to Morels. Is that true or do you still have to be Certified ?





Sparky23 said:


> I do not believe it applies to them jack. It did and I believe they reversed it.


Old information and it never made it into the law.
The problem is that there are a few types of mushrooms that some people confuse with true morels. Morels are one of the twenty mushrooms that is covered by the mushroom certification. Boletes are not included in the certification. There may be other states that certify for boletes. 

House Bill 5532 was passed by the House and the Senate, and was presented to former Gov. Snyder on 12/26/2016. Snyder vetoed the bill on 01/05/2017.

*Michigan governor nixes bill to kill mushroom certification*

https://www.foodsafetynews.com/2017/01/michigan-governor-nixes-bill-to-kill-mushroom-certification/


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Do any of you have any information on any current classes. I have a friend who wants to take this class, if it even still exists. The only things I have found are from 2016 and 2017. Are they still doing this or has it been chucked ?


The certification is good for 5 years. MAMI is setting up the renew procedures and exam since the first group of people that received certification will need to renew next year.

If a person who is not certified wants to sell their mushrooms, they can have another person certify for them. Most places that buy from mushroom hunters have someone on staff that can certify, but they might be leery buying from a non-certified hunter.


*Wild Mushroom Certification List *(Hasn't been updated for this past spring exam takers.)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/mdard/Passed_Certifications72815_495538_7.pdf


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Petronius said:


> The certification is good for 5 years. MAMI is setting up the renew procedures and exam since the first group of people that received certification will need to renew next year.
> 
> If a person who is not certified wants to sell their mushrooms, they can have another person certify for them. Most places that buy from mushroom hunters have someone on staff that can certify, but they might be leery buying from a non-certified hunter.
> 
> ...


OOPsie, it worked on the 3rd try, sorry...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

JimP said:


> OOPsie, it worked on the 3rd try, sorry...


First time I tried to open it, it said it could not be found. Second time it was there.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have one year left on mine... and he never asked if it was new or old news he asked a question and I answered to the best of my knowledge


----------



## adam erickson (Mar 5, 2020)

Any Updates for 2020.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

adam erickson said:


> Any Updates for 2020.


I sent an email to one of the directors of Midwest American Mycological Information (MAMI). This is the group which has put on the workshop and exam. I asked if there was information for the workshop and exam schedule.
I will post whatever information I receive.


----------



## adam erickson (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you. I'm new to Mushroom hunting but looking forward to doing it and hopefully spore collecting on ones I do find. From what I read it looks like the one who taught it last has year past away recently.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

adam erickson said:


> Thank you. I'm new to Mushroom hunting but looking forward to doing it and hopefully spore collecting on ones I do find. From what I read it looks like the one who taught it last has year past away recently.


Chris Wright was Executive Director of Midwest American Mycological Information (MAMI). When the state started to enforce the law that wild mushrooms had to be inspected by someone who was certified, there was a problem. The state did not have a certification program. Due to federal law, other states started to create certification programs, but some were concentrating only on morels and a handful of other mushrooms. Chris Wright, along with members from the Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club (MMHC), experts in the field of fungi, and the Michigan Department of Agriculture and Rural Development (MDARD) developed a certification program. It had been a catch-22 situation, "You must be certified, but we don't have a certification program, but you must be certified". 
Chris Wright died January 29, 2020. I haven't seen any news on what is happening to keep thing moving forward. I will probably get some information either from one of the MAMI directors or from MMHC.

https://michiganmushroomhunters.org/

http://www.midwestmycology.org

https://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-50772_45851_45853-361582--,00.html


.


----------



## adam erickson (Mar 5, 2020)

Thank you.

On the home page they acknowledge Dr. Chris Wright passing and then direct you to email him with any questions about the certification. I know they probably have someone to redirect his emails but...

it doesn't seem right to email the dead.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure who is in charge of the MAMI web site. I don't think they know either.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can go get certified take the exam


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ajc1 said:


> Does anyone know where you can go get certified take the exam


Nothing is set up yet for this year.


----------



## jrockfishhunter (Nov 4, 2011)

Please post any new info

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Latest updated information on mushroom certification classes and recertification can be found in the following thread.

*Inspection Is Required For Selling Mushrooms*


----------

